# Oh, the pressure: 1,001 things to do before I die



## nickel (May 25, 2008)

Νιόφερτος στην Αθήνα από την επαρχία, έμπλεξα από νωρίς με «κακές» αθηναϊκές παρέες: συνομήλικους και κυρίως μεγαλύτερούς μου, με εντυπωσιακή μόρφωση, που τους παρακολουθούσα να συζητούν, μια για πολιτική, μια για λογοτεχνία, και δίπλα στις γνώσεις που γέμιζα, τουμπάνιαζα κι από το άγχος: εγώ πότε θα τα διαβάσω αυτά; Και δίπλα στο «πότε θα τα διαβάσω αυτά;», ήρθαν και κόλλησαν τα «πότε θα τα ακούσω αυτά;», «πότε θα τα δω αυτά;» και μύρια άλλα «πότε θα τα προλάβω;».





Ευτυχώς για την πνευματική μου ισορροπία, έδωσα νωρίς την απάντηση: «ποτέ». Κούλαρα, το πήρα απόφαση ότι υπάρχουν χιλιάδες πανέμορφα μέρη της γης που με προσκαλούν από φωτογραφίες αλλά θα πρέπει να αρνηθώ την πρόσκληση, ότι είχα την ελπίδα να ερεθίσω τα οπτικά μου νεύρα με την ερζάτς απόλαυση φωτογραφιών των πιο σπουδαίων έργων τέχνης (αν και ποτέ δεν θα ξεχάσω αυτό που ένιωσα όταν βρέθηκα _αναπάντεχα_ μπροστά σ’ έναν τεράστιο πίνακα του Σερά, τους _Λουόμενους_), ακόμα πιο βάσιμη ελπίδα να ακούσω όλες τις μουσικές που μου αρέσουν ή να δω τις πιο καλές ταινίες (ψευδαίσθηση κι αυτή, άσε που δεν σταματούν να βγάζουν καινούργιες) — και καμιά απολύτως ελπίδα να διαβάσω όλα τα γραφτά που θα ήθελα να διαβάσω, ούτε καν ικανοποιητικό ποσοστό.

Πριν από πολλά χρόνια διάβασα κάπου για έναν πολυμαθή Γάλλο του μεσαίωνα, που είχε μελετήσει όλα τα (σημαντικά;) βιβλία της εποχής του. Δεν θυμάμαι τώρα το όνομά του, αλλά θυμάμαι που είχα σκεφτεί: «Τυχερέ, εσύ έζησες νωρίς!»

Πριν από καμιά δεκαριά χρόνια που πρωτομπήκα στο Ίντερνετ, το άγχος επανήλθε. Όπως στην ιστορία που μου είχε πει η αδελφή μου για μια Ρωσίδα που είχαν φιλοξενήσει στο σπίτι τους, λίγο καιρό μετά την πτώση του Τείχους και των διαφόρων τειχών του μπλοκ. Την πήραν μαζί τους για ψώνια στου Βασιλόπουλου, και η Ρωσίδα, γνωρίζοντας ως τότε ίσως μόνο κάποια αναιμικά καταστήματα και αναμονές στην ουρά, καταμεσής για πρώτη φορά σ’ έναν ναό του καταναλωτισμού και των πολλαπλών επιλογών, έβαλε τα κλάματα ψελλίζοντας κάτι σαν «ποτέ δεν μπορούσα να φανταστώ κάτι τέτοιο…». Έτσι περίπου έβαλα κι εγώ τα κλάματα όταν αντιλήφθηκα ότι το Ίντερνετ μού πρόσφερε και του πουλιού το γάλα — εκτός από το χρόνο που χρειαζόταν. Για άλλη μια φορά χρειάστηκε σύντομα να εκλογικεύσω την όλη κατάσταση, όπως ελπίζω να έκανε και η Ρωσίδα για τα αγαθά της καταναλωτικής κοινωνίας.

Λες λοιπόν και θέλουν να ξύσουν τις επουλωμένες μου πληγές, βάλθηκαν τελευταία να βγάζουν, το ένα πίσω από το άλλο, βιβλία σε μια σειρά με γενικό τίτλο 1001 Must Before You Die: 1001 Albums You Must Hear Before You Die, 1001 Classical Recordings You Must Hear Before You Die, 1001 Movies You Must See Before You Die, 1001 Paintings You Must See Before You Die, 1001 Natural Wonders You Must See Before You Die, 1001 Historic Sites You Must See Before You Die, 1001 Buildings You Must See Before You Die, 1001 Wines You Must Taste Before You Die, 1001 Foods You Must Try Before You Die, 1001 Books You Must Read Before You Die κ.ο.κ.

Επειδή και αθροιστικά δεν μου έβγαιναν οι ημέρες με τόσα 1001, σκέφτηκα προς στιγμήν να τους αφιερώσω την επόμενη τριετία, με ένα πυκνό 24ωρο πρόγραμμα που θα έλεγε περίπου:

Πρωινό ξεκίνημα στη Νέα Υόρκη, με χυμό και μουσική Moby Grape. Επίσκεψη στο Ground Zero του WTC και μετά θα ανέβω στο παρατηρητήριο στον 102ο όροφο του Empire State Building. Μια γρήγορη βόλτα στο μουσείο: σήμερα έχουν σειρά οι _Θημωνιές_ του Μονέ. Ώρα για φαγητό: Ostrich steak με Chateau Montelena Chardonnay. Με το ελικόπτερο στους καταρράκτες του Νιαγάρα. Επιστροφή στο ξενοδοχείο. Μπορώ να ξεκουραστώ: βάζω τα Βραδεμβούργια και αρχίζω να διαβάζω το Finnegan's Wake του Τζόις. Για το βράδυ, μόλις τελειώσω το διάβασμα, το πρόγραμμα προβλέπει να ξαναδώ τον _Άνθρωπο με την κάμερα_ του Τζίγκα Βερτόφ (αυτή τη φορά χωρίς να κοιμηθώ).​
Ευτυχώς, έβγαλα από το πρόγραμμα τους χίλιους και έναν κήπους και τις χίλιες και μία τρύπες (του γκολφ). Πρέπει να ξέρεις να τραβάς κάπου τη γραμμή. Έπειτα που το καλοσκέφτηκα, ότι, κι έτσι ακόμα, μάλλον ήταν υπερφορτωμένο το πρόγραμμα, περισσότερο σαν τα 1001 παραμύθια της Χαλιμάς, την προσοχή μου την τράβηξε κάτι πιο λιτό με τίτλο: Ten Fun Things to Do Before You Die. Δεν μου άρεσε σαν βιβλίο, οπότε παράγγειλα το 1001 Books You Must Read Before You Die (πληροφορίες και φωτογραφίες σελίδων εδώ). Δεν είναι καινούργιο, αλλά τώρα το πήρα χαμπάρι σε γνωστό μας φόρουμ.

Τώρα ο στόχος θα είναι: 1001 τίτλοι βιβλίων που θα πρέπει να απομνημονεύσω πριν με ρωτήσουν αν τα έχω διαβάσει. Και μόνο αυτό μού φαίνεται βουνό.




​


----------



## sarant (May 25, 2008)

Κάποιος να βγάλει κι ένα αγχολυτικό βιβλίο, όπως 1001 ή 101 (διάσημα) βιβλία που ΔΕΝ είναι ανάγκη να διαβάσεις πριν πεθάνεις.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 8, 2008)

Τέρμα ο ψυχαναγκασμός! 
Με αφορμή τον απροσδόκητο θάνατο του Ντέιβ Φρίμαν, συγγραφέα του «Τα 100 πράγματα που πρέπει να κάνει κανείς πριν πεθάνει», η εφημερίδα Daily Mail, δημοσιεύει το πόνημα του Richard Wilson CAN'T BE ARSED: 101 THINGS NOT TO DO BEFORE YOU DIE!
Μεταξύ άλλων:
_(do not)LISTEN TO BOB DYLAN
Bob Dylan can't sing or play the harmonica. Is there one song written by Dylan that hasn't been recorded better by someone else? Even The Seekers' version of The Times They Are A-Changin' tops the original.
Dylan fans insist his lyrics elevate Bob to poet status. But do I want a singing poet? No, I do not.

(do not)LEARN A LANGUAGE
If you must learn a language, there's no point sitting in a classroom or listening to CDs in the car.
The only way to learn one properly is to live in a country and immerse yourself in its people and culture for at least a year. And that's not going to happen, now is it?
It's a waste of time learning a European language anyway, because in a few years even the French will have picked up enough English for a total idiot to communicate with them.
And I think we've established that it's way too much trouble to venture outside Europe, so we can forget about learning Chinese or anything like that.
It would actually do the Chinese good to learn more English as they increase their contact with the West - words and phrases such as 'human rights abuse', 'mass executions' and 'despicable' could be particularly useful to them._


----------

